# Spsp 08.11.07 - 08.12.07



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Arrived there with my wife about 7:30 pm Sat eve. Lots of people fishing, so 1st thought, the action must be pretty good. Found an open spot in a notoriously snaggy area and began to set up. Just then, a couple of guys walking by asked me if I was catching anything. "Not yet, just got here," I replied. They said nobody was catching anything. Sure enough, looked around and nobody was pulling anything up. After a while, did see a few spot & perch being caught.

As I set up & began to get settled in, I began to realize what a pleasant evening this was shaping up to be. Not too hot, a slight breeze, no bugs, and clear skies. Perfect for sitting back and enjoying some Perseids, and maybe catch a few fish. As the sun went down, and the stars came out, the crowd started to thin. Looking up, we began to see some meteors. Not really a big razzle dazzle fireworks display, but there were a few oohs & ahs throughout the evening and into the morning.

As for the fishing, it wasn't fast & furious, but steady for spot & perch. Mostly small, but a few nices ones too. Caught the 1st of five croakers around midnight, and continued to slowly pick at them 'til about 4 am. Besides the five caught, had a couple just come off while reeling in, and a couple more that found refuge in the notorious snag monsters of SPSP.

While the croakers were biting, didn't try for any blues. But as the sun began to rise the croaker bite seemed to die out. So I then began tossing out the cut spot for blues. No blues for me this time. But there was some short lived excitement, when something took the spot and ran off with it. The baitrunner reel was screaming and peeling out line like I had never seen before. I was worried it was going to take all my line, so I put on the brakes and attempted to reel it in. It broke off the 50 lb mono rig immediately. Poor drag management on my part, no doubt. I'm guessing it was probably one of those rays again.

We stuck around 'til about 11:30 am, picking up more spots & perch. Then the insects started biting better than the fish, so we packed it up & drove home.

Totals:
Spot 49 (6 used for bait), 3 - 9 "
White perch 16, 3 - 9 " 
Croaker 5, 11 -12 "
Rock 1 (11" C&R)
Eel 1 (12" C&R)
--------------------
Total caught = 72

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1st croaker:











2nd croaker:











3rd croaker (need to manage that flash better):











4th croaker:











5th croaker:











Another SPSP sunrise:











Bay Bridge at dawn:











Feisty little Rocky Jr. 11" C&R:











Dancing Spot:











Nice double on 8 -9 " spots (the dancers rest):











Classic Top O' The Cooler pose:











Desperado Fish Market now open:











Traditional kitchen sink group photo:











I've heard of yellow belly spot, what about yellow belly croaker?









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice catch D!

Oh [email protected], now we gotta start lining up the fish in our sink for group photos? Oki, look what you started.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

What? Can't a guy be a little bit artistic?  

Nice work, D. I can hear the kitchen warming up with dinner.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> What? Can't a guy be a little bit artistic?
> 
> Nice work, D. I can hear the kitchen warming up with dinner.


Snap, crackle, pop and sizzle  

Looks like you had a wonderful evening and morning! Nice job on the catch and pics. Did any one else stick out the sunrise with you or were you and your wife alone?


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

*where is SPSP*

Great catch!!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Wannafishallday said:


> Great catch!!!


SPSP = Sandy Point State Park (just north of the Bay Bridge)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wannafishallday said:


> Great catch!!!


Welcome aboard !!! Our family just keeps on growing !


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Excellent report!!!*

Man, I wish I can see the pics (my company blocked the url to Photobucket). I like your descriptive report!!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Snap, crackle, pop and sizzle
> 
> Looks like you had a wonderful evening and morning! Nice job on the catch and pics. Did any one else stick out the sunrise with you or were you and your wife alone?


A few people stayed most of the night, but we were the only ones there around sunrise. Wasn't long after that the place started to fill up. As it began to fill up again, a couple of young ladies in bikinis staked out a spot right next to me.  Before they had a chance to get in the water, my wife ran over and pointed to the sign behind them, "NO SWIMMING". So they packed up and moved to another part of the beach to splash around...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice catch . . . and nice countertops.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice report looks like a fish fry 2 me


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

TunaFish said:


> Man, I wish I can see the pics (my company blocked the url to Photobucket). I like your descriptive report!!


Sorry about that... Hopefully they won't block P&S too!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

You take some great pictures. Again I like the lighthouse one. The one of the bridge is cool too.

Congrats on all the fish meat!  
.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Awesome report!! Great to hear that there are meat trips everywhere now.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Man, I wish I can see the pics (my company blocked the url to Photobucket). I like your descriptive report!!


That Sux man! I would setup an encrypted tunnel to my home machine and run Firefox from it if that was the case ... you should be running Linux for that kind of trickery


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Desperado said:


> A few people stayed most of the night, but we were the only ones there around sunrise. Wasn't long after that the place started to fill up. As it began to fill up again, a couple of young ladies in bikinis staked out a spot right next to me.  Before they had a chance to get in the water, my wife ran over and pointed to the sign behind them, "NO SWIMMING". So they packed up and moved to another part of the beach to splash around...


She is just doing her job protecting her territory   datz ok. My wife takes it a bit differently, she actually points me to those bikini clad women usually with a comment like 'Oh la la'. She blames her former (single)male co-workers from her former semiconductor company for this type of behavior   Don't bother me none


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> That Sux man! I would setup an encrypted tunnel to my home machine and run Firefox from it if that was the case ... you should be running Linux for that kind of trickery


Or you could just use a proxy service...

Or enable RDP on your home machine (if running XP Pro), configure your home router to pass all traffic running on 3389 to the internal IP of your machine and then just RDP to your home box and surf from there. This is a convenient way to surf any site you want to at work without it getting tracked, logged or blocked...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> Or you could just use a proxy service...


True but more than likely he is already going through a mandatory proxy in house. If the proxy service can be hit via ssh then it might be viable. I always use my own stuff so I never investigated using a proxy before. I always found it more fun to do it yourself.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

personally, I prefer to just RDP to my home machine...  Thats my method...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

And yes RDP is also an option but in my opinion Microsoft Windows _is_ a virus and thus I don't use it unless I am forced to.

We have managed a 'geek hijack' on this thread did you realize that


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

well chances are, if he doesn't know how to circumvent his corporate firewall, he's not running Linux and doesn't know how to configure a VPN...

The key is finding out which ports are not blocked by the firewall and most companies leave open ports like 3389 and 80 so anything that works over HTTP or RDP will likely work for you.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> well chances are, if he doesn't know how to circumvent his corporate firewall, he's not running Linux and doesn't know how to configure a VPN...


My man Tuna knows a bit about M$ development ... I was trying to tease him a bit with the Linux suggestion and provoke a comment from him.


Caviman2201 said:


> The key is finding out which ports are not blocked by the firewall and most companies leave open ports like 3389 and 80 so anything that works over HTTP or RDP will likely work for you.


I am sure he probably does know how to circumvent it if he can or cares to do so.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I suppose I sometimes forget that this forum is littered with IT professionals... myself included...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> Well, I suppose I sometimes forget that this forum is littered with IT professionals... myself included...


I was VERY surprised to find out how many IT and EE guys we have out there. My previous experiences meeting fishermen and women on the pier almost made me think I was probably the only IT guy fishing. I did however fish with the helicopter pilots that fly Marine2 (whitehouse chopper) at PLO. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I was VERY surprised to find out how many IT and EE guys we have out there. My previous experiences meeting fishermen and women on the pier almost made me think I was probably the only IT guy fishing. I did however fish with the helicopter pilots that fly Marine2 (whitehouse chopper) at PLO. That was a lot of fun.


Well it was GhostCrab that filled me in on the IT presence here...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I was VERY surprised to find out how many IT and EE guys we have out there. My previous experiences meeting fishermen and women on the pier almost made me think I was probably the only IT guy fishing. I did however fish with the helicopter pilots that fly Marine2 (whitehouse chopper) at PLO. That was a lot of fun.


Wow Cyg! Congrats on Post #3000!  Way to go! Keep it coming.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*ouch*

circumventing the corporate firewall is grounds for disciplinary action up to and including termination


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Wow Cyg! Congrats on Post #3000!  Way to go! Keep it coming.


Man ... I knew I blew it. I was going to save my 3000th for something more profound ... uplifting ... oh well ... 4000 is just around the corner


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Big Rad said:


> circumventing the corporate firewall is grounds for disciplinary action up to and including termination


Depends on who you are really. Usually the guys in the IT departments get a little more leniency as long as they are not doing anything really wrong  

It depends on the company really. I am not advocating it or condoning it as I do not want to get anyone here in trouble.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*update from spsp 081307*

Well fellas it's like this: I have not been fishing since moire than a month ago, and just moved and about to begin school at UMUC again.I decided today was better than any day until maybe the late fall or early spring to go fishing again. I got there around noon today, and begun the slaughter slam of the hardheads-total 17. then i began hooking into white perch-10. then came the frikin' cow nose ray (be careful what you wish for). Then came the iciing on the cake-hooked up and into a 28 inch striper!yep! what a payoff!a keeper! and then others began throwing free bags of bloods at me (workin it for others) about 10 pm my arm was about to fall off,then I decided (even if I didn't want to) to go home. One helluva damn good day fellas! My bday was friday, and turned 49,and today was a great late present!:fishing: opcorn: 

LEONARD MORRISSETTE


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Leonard, congrats on that nice catch! Happy belated birthday too.


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*Good report bro*

And an even better catch! good job.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

*Bayfisher*

Wow! That's one of the best catches from SPSP that I've heard of in a long time. Congratulations! A nice birthday for sure. You know you're hot when people start throwing free bloodworms at you.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Way to go BayFisher !!! That striper catch is VERY encouraging.

Happy Birthday as well.

And Congrats on going back to school !! It is never too late !


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey awesome job, BF.

So, we've got a birthday, a great outing at SPSP, and then going back to school. Sounds like a trifecta right there.

Thanks,
Chump


----------

